# California found GS



## GOODCHARLOTTE (Mar 5, 2015)

I found a GS and I do NOT want to see her go to a shelter. However I do NOT have the time for her since I am never home. She's lovable, plays fetch and appears to be house broken. Can you refer me to a place in San Bernardino County that could take her. I have had her 30 days now. Placed ads and posters with zero response. I feel bad for her because we are never home and she's starved for attention.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not familiar with your area. I would contact a local German Shepherd rescue for in your area. Hopefully someone with contact info for a local rescue will respond.

Thank you for looking after her for the last month and trying to find her owner.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

:bump:


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Westside German Shepherd Rescue

Follow this link. It's a large rescue called westside german shepherd rescue. They are in your area I believe. Good luck.


----------

